# nape of a dress



## hirondelled'hiver

L'histoire se passe en Caroline dans les années 1800. 
Une jeune femme attache une alliance à un ruban et la cache sous la robe (pour que sa famille qui désapprouve le mariage ne la voit pas)... : 
..._ hid it beneath the nape of her dress. 
_
C'est où exactement ? 
il s'agit d'une robe longue, mais pas vraiment avec des cerceaux.


----------



## Michelvar

C'est la pièce de tissus qui cache la nuque.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Quelle pièce de tissu cache la nuque? Le col?
La bague pend dans son dos? 
Je ne vois pas où elle attache ce ruban.
Bref, comment voyez-vous le truc?


----------



## Itisi

dans l'encollure


----------



## Kecha

_Nape _c'est la nuque : Nape - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
A ma connaissance, on ne distingue pas en français, c'est le *dos *de la robe qui cache la nuque.

Pour moi encolure porte à confusion car c'est aussi le devant. Là on est clairement dans le dos.


----------



## Itisi

Kecha said:


> Pour moi encolure porte à confusion car c'est aussi le devant. Là on est clairement dans le dos.


C'est ce que j'aurais pensé, mais en fait, je vois que les couturiers parlent de 'nape to waist length measurement : "(It) is, basically, the length of material needed to cover the front of the body from the bottom of the neck down to the waist."  Et c'est clair aussi d'après l'illustration !  De toute façon, c'est plus logique qu'elle fasse pendre son alliance devant plutôt que derrière...


----------



## Kecha

Au temps pour moi, j'ai été perturbée par toutes ces images de nuque quand on tape "nape" dans une recherche d'image (et de piercing flippant  )


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Itisi said:


> De toute façon, c'est plus logique qu'elle fasse pendre son alliance plutôt devant que derrière...



C'est aussi ce que je pense, donc de toute façon, je peux peut-être changer, ça n'a pas tellement d'importance dans l'histoire. 
Si je mets qu'elle attache la bague à un ruban qu'elle cache sous sa robe, ça devrait suffire.
Le dos d'une robe qui cache la nuque? Il faudrait que ça aille drôlement haut! Je trouve ça très bizarre tout de même et un peu trop "technique" pour un guide touristique qui raconte une simple histoire.


----------



## Kecha

hirondelled'hiver said:


> Le dos d'une robe qui cache la nuque? Il faudrait que ça aille drôlement haut!


Je doute qu'on mettait des dos nus en 1800 !
Si vous regardez la photo de la Geisha dans l'article wikipedia, la plupart des cols montent plus haut que ça.


----------



## Hildy1

It sounds as if the writer doesn't know what "nape" means.

According to the websites I have looked at, the nape of a garment is at the level of the collar (at the back).


----------



## Itisi

*Hildy*, I also searched, and you can see what I found at #6.


----------



## Hildy1

Itisi said:


> *Hildy*, I also searched, and you can see what I found at #6.



Yes, I also saw one or two that used it that way. However, it is defined in the WordReference, Cambridge, Oxford, Macmillan online dictionaries, by Wikipedia (as Kecha says in #5), by previous posters, and by my own memory, as the back of the neck. I would say that despite some variation in usage which you point out, the dominant meaning is the back of the neck.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Je suis d'accord avec tout ça, je pense que mon auteur a mal utilisé ce mot: je ne vois nulle part une référence à une partie de vêtement. A part Michelvar qui semble avoir l'information. Mais même si un bout de tissu porte ce nom, dans le langage courant, ça prête à confusion et mon personnage n'est pas un couturier émérite. 
Donc je dirais que soit le ruban était mis autour du cou et porté à l'envers (la bague pendant dans le dos... ce qui est bizarre), soit elle la portait tout simplement autour du cou (devant) caché dans la robe. Le plus probable tout de même.


----------



## Keith Bradford

hirondelled'hiver said:


> Je suis d'accord avec tout ça, je pense que mon auteur a mal utilisé ce mot: je ne vois nulle part une référence à une partie de vêtement. A part Michelvar qui semble avoir l'information. Mais même si un bout de tissu porte ce nom, dans le langage courant, ça prête à confusion et mon personnage n'est pas un couturier émérite.
> Donc je dirais que soit le ruban était mis autour du cou et porté à l'envers (la bague pendant dans le dos... ce qui est bizarre), soit elle la portait tout simplement autour du cou (devant) caché dans la robe. Le plus probable tout de même.



_Nape _est bien _nuque_.  La *bague *est devant.  C'est le *ruban *qui est dans le dos!

L'erreur provient de la traduction de "it" par *la *au lieu de *le*.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Definitely nape is the back! but you wrote "alliance" in French - it (le or la) could be a picture, a ring, a badge, a ribbon, any love souvenir they share and the chain would show at the front but the "alliance" would be hidden just under the zip/crochet/fastener at the back of the dress.
 IMHO ??


----------



## Itisi

Et comme ça, ça convient à tout le monde  : 'She had it around her neck hidden under her dress' ?


----------



## Keith Bradford

guillaumedemanzac said:


> Definitely nape is the back! but you wrote "alliance" in French - it (le or la) could be a picture, a ring, a badge, a ribbon, any love souvenir they share and the chain would show at the front but the "alliance" would be hidden just under the zip/crochet/fastener at the back of the dress.
> IMHO ??



A zip fastener in the back of a dress in Carolina in 1800?  Garn!
If we really want the answer to this, we need the *complete* sentence quoted partially in #1.  "..._ hid it beneath the nape of her dress."_


----------



## Hildy1

Keith Bradford said:


> If we really want the answer to this, we need the *complete* sentence quoted partially in #1.  "..._ hid it beneath the nape of her dress."_



Yes, definitely. Please give the whole sentence, hirondelle.


----------



## Nicomon

Ça ne fera pas avancer le débat, mais sur la photo qui va avec cette phrase... le _nape_ est bel et bien devant. 





> Her microphone was plugged in *at the nape of her dress*, possibly pulling the neckline down showing off a little more than intended.


 Dans ce cas, _beneath the nape_ ça donnerait ma foi... dans son soutien-gorge.


----------



## Itisi

Ça peut aller moins bas !  Voir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   C'est un dessin qui montre comment prendre les mesures pour faire le devant d'une robe : nape to waist length.

On a l'habitude de toujours trouver 'nape' avec 'of the neck' dans la phrase, de sorte que si on trouve 'nape' tout seul, on associe automatiquement avec 'otn'.  Mais ici, c'est 'nape of the dress'...  Il est vrai que les définitions que j'ai trouvées pour 'nape' ne donnent pas d'autre sens, mais (je répète) c'est plus logique qu'elle mette son alliance devant que dans le dos !


----------



## Nicomon

Évidemment que ça peut aller moins bas.   Je voulais illustrer que je pense comme toi, Itisi,  que c'est plus logique qu'elle la mette devant que derrière.

C'est le seul exemple que j'ai trouvé - je n'ai pas cherché pendant des heures  - qui combine et une photo et une phrase incluant _nape of her dress. 
_
Et dans ce cas, je dirais_ décolleté _plutôt _qu'encolure. _


----------



## Itisi

Mais elle est très bien ta photo !


----------



## Hildy1

Line C, in the middle of the back, is the nape to waist measurement:
Untitled Document





Another nape to waist measurement:
How to Measure


----------



## Itisi

Hildy, this proves that a dress has a back and a front, and so does a neckline! 
This is the text for 'my' picture above:

"The Nape to Waist Length measurement is, basically, the length of material needed to cover the front of the body from the bottom of the neck down to the waist.  It is a crucial to take this measurement correctly if one has any hope of drafting a bodice that fits correctly over the bust without riding up at the waist. Nape to Bustline Length tells us where the bust line is situated on the torso, and is also crucial to drafting patterns."


----------



## Hildy1

My point is that one can find pictures to illustrate the standard meaning of "nape" (the back of the neck), as well as the non-standard one (the front of the neck) that the author of your text, quoted in the original post, may be using.


----------



## Itisi

Nobody would dispute that!


----------



## Keith Bradford

Until Hirondelle gives us the information I requested in #17 (the *complete* sentence quoted partially in #1) we're talking theory.  But I'd refer (while we wait) to the Shorter OED:

*Nape*: The back of the neck; that part which contains the first cervical vertebra.​


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

La phrase complète est la suivante, mais je ne suis pas sûre que ça apporte plus d'information:

_Knowing her mother and brother would never approve (her mariage), Alice took the ring and tied it to a ribbon, and hid it beneath the nape of her dress. 
When the family discovered her intentions of getting maried, they sent her far away. _


----------



## Keith Bradford

You're right, *it *could be either the ring or the ribbon.  But whichever, it's at *sa nuque*.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai trouvé d'autres versions de ce qui semble être la même histoire : _Alice Flagg: the Ghost of the Hermitage / The legend of Alice Flagg. _


> There are several versions of this story told in other parts of the U.S. They all reflect the culture where they are told.


 En voici deux  : 





> Dr. Flagg seeing a plain gold ring on her finger now demanded that she return the ring and forget about this young man.
> Alice instead *tied the ring to a ribbon and wore it concealed around her neck*.
> 
> Going against her family’s wishes, Alice became betrothed to the commoner, wearing the engagement ring *on a necklace hidden by high collars*.


  C'est donc comme Itisi a résumé : _She had it around her neck hidden under her dress. _

Alors, je pense qu'on peut traduire assez librement ou vaguement.
Je comprends maintenant que  c'est « sous le col de sa robe ». J'imagine une robe très chaste, à col haut qui cache la nuque.  
De ce style. Rien à voir avec l'image de mon premier post, donc.


----------



## Itisi

hirondelled'hiver said:


> ..._ hid it beneath* the nape of her dress.*_


La nuque de sa robe, alors ?

Je me permets de réitérer ma suggestion à #16.

PS -Pardon, je n'avais pas vu ce que Nico vient de poster !


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Merci à tous et à Nico pour la référence à Alice Flagg. 
J'ai trouvé ce site:The Ghost Of Alice Flagg
C'est donc tout à fait inspiré de cette histoire et dans la vraie légende, elle porte l'anneau devant. On parle de "chest". De plus, étant une femme, je trouve plus discret et confortable de cacher un anneau devant entre les seins que derrière, dans le dos ou ça fera une bosse et serait très inconfortable pour s'assoir ou dormir .... c'était ridicule  

Ce qui fait que je cherchais un sens à tout ça, pensait qu'il y avait une raison au fait de mettre l'anneau derrière... bref cheveux coupés en 4 pour rien.   

Cette histoire de dos était très bizarre depuis le début et comme le suggère Keith, l'anneau est devant, caché sous la robe, comme un pendentif *et le ruban noué derrière, son noeud peut-être caché par le col de la robe. *
Bref je trouve quand même la phrase anglaise bien imprécise et confuse. 
Merci à tous pour ce mystère élucidé avec brio par le forum.


----------



## Nicomon

C'est justement de ce site que tu as trouvé - j'aurais dû mettre mes sources  - que vient la deuxième citation de mon post précédent.

J'ai copié l'autre de celui-ci.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Exactly!!! whether front or back, she tied the 'alliance' (a ring in this case) onto a ribbon and always wore it (front or back!!) hidden under the collar of her dress..
Nape (nuque) for me and most British people would be the back rather than the front, so collar is a better way to say it. Maybe a designer would see the nuque (in French) as being all round the neck in this old-fashioned style of dress with high collar???


----------



## Itisi

*guillaume*, 'la nuque' is at the back of the neck, where it always was!


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Yes, that's what I said - oddly enough wikidictionary has just got an entry for it under "os nucal" - which is the first vertebra - the one apparently which an axeman sets his sights on to make a clean and efficient cut.
French obviously confuses nape and neck. Old English has nyeke (nuque) as a variant of anglo-saxon nekke = neck.
And of course col and cou confuse us more - that's where I got the *col*lar from - the tissue round the neck and a neck-tie which goes round the neck from the back - old references to a neck-scarf are based on the medical advice to keep the nape of the neck covered to prevent damp and chills.

Speculative???     Yes, I suppose so.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

I said it was at the back of the neck in British - it is the 1st vertebra (the os nucal) which is what the axeman aims at for an efficient and quick cut.
The confusion is French where the words col and cou give English collar - the tissue round the neck.
The old English nyeke and Anglo-Saxon nekke give us neck but would give you nuque - if you had borrowed it from.
I must check where nape comes from! - the old medical belief was that you needed to protect the nape from chills and cold, so you had a collar, a neck-tie and a neck-scarf to go round this sensitive vertebra.

Speculative ??? Yes, probably!


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

A little research (etymology) gives* nape* from Old Frisian *knap* = bump or mound or hill. Hence old English *cnaep *= top/bump/*knob *at top (of bottle/hill/neck/baseball bat. ( The 'k' in words from teutonic languages is often dropped - either completely or in pronunciation e.g. night/knight or know/now or knee or (k)nick or knock or kneel - when the /k/ is kept in writing, it's for disambiguation.

So no connection with French *nuque* from Latin root* nuca/nucha* -also giving the French adjective in os *nucal.
*
Since the two words are not linked, they may have different meanings in the two languages. Certainly,* nape* in British is at the back and in animals, the cat picks up its kittens by the *scruff* of the neck - the loose fur at the back of the kitten's neck. It's also possible for an adult to pick up an offender (child usually) by the *nape/scruff* of the neck - meaning in this case the *hair/collar* at the back of the head/jacket.

I would still say 'under the collar of her dress' is where she hid the "alliance"/love token/talisman/love gage (from en*gage*ment).


----------

